
Ask HN: What happened to RMI? - theaeolist
RMI seems like such a cool idea. Even though it&#x27;s older than current popular approaches, from web API to serverless, it seems much more programmer friendly. Any idea how widely used RMI is? Any idea as to why RMI is not dominating the client-server or cloud landscape?
======
schappim
RMI = remote method invocation

